# Lake Road, Far Hills - Bridge Out (Willow Rd end)



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

The bridge on Willow Rd (connects to Lake Rd) is going to be taken out in the next few days.
Plus, Lake Rd has had a ton of debris on it anyways.

Stay safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Just in time for the Fondo. If they use the same contractor that did the Main Street bridge in Gladstone, expect it to be out for at least 6 months. May have to re-route via Bliss - Mountain Top - Campbell, which might even be an improvement.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> Just in time for the Fondo. If they use the same contractor that did the Main Street bridge in Gladstone, expect it to be out for at least 6 months. May have to re-route via Bliss - Mountain Top - Campbell, which might even be an improvement.


Wow. That would add an extra climb. On the other hand Campbell to peachcroft is a favorite route.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup. Re-routing up and over the mountain.


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

Lake has had its share of bridge outings... Last year it was out for months! Not that riding Jacobs ladder isn't any fun.. :mad2::mad2:


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

M5Manny said:


> Lake has had its share of bridge outings... Last year it was out for months! Not that riding Jacobs ladder isn't any fun.. :mad2::mad2:


You must be an old-timer. I haven't heard anyone refer to "Jacob's Ladder" in quite a while since all of the steps on that road got smoothed out.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> You must be an old-timer. I haven't heard anyone refer to "Jacob's Ladder" in quite a while since all of the steps on that road got smoothed out.


I still hear of it referred to that way a lot. Pretty recently on here I believe. Usually go up Campbell but that sounds like it is out for tomorrow. Was thinking of doing Jacob's Ladder instead.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Bridge is going to be closed about one month.


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

AlanE said:


> You must be an old-timer. I haven't heard anyone refer to "Jacob's Ladder" in quite a while since all of the steps on that road got smoothed out.


"Old timer" LOL. I've been cycling in the area for years but hardly consider myself an old timer..


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I've only been riding since 2008 and I call it Jacob's Ladder..


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

jsedlak said:


> I've only been riding since 2008 and I call it Jacob's Ladder..


You probably overheard one of us old-timers call it Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

New route looks pretty sweet.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> New route looks pretty sweet.


Where do you see it? The one on the site seems the same?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

NJBiker72 said:


> Where do you see it? The one on the site seems the same?


Based on their facebook post, I'm assuming they're going over Dryden to Mountaintop to Clark to Campbell and back onto Lake.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Based on their facebook post, I'm assuming they're going over Dryden to Mountaintop to Clark to Campbell and back onto Lake.


My assumption as well. I thought they had posted the new route. Planning on going out over the weekend and trying some of that out. I have been up Campbell, Peachcroft and Mountaintop plenty but never been on Dryden or Clark.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Definitely going down Peachtree not Clark. Apparently the town mandated it. Its not that bad really and hopefully everyone will be careful.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

NJBiker72 said:


> Definitely going down Peachtree not Clark. Apparently the town mandated it. Its not that bad really and hopefully everyone will be careful.


I saw the final update with their cue sheet (can't remember where.) Not what I had guessed.

Medio Fondo NJ 2012 Day of Route - A bike ride in Morristown, New Jersey, US


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

It was a bummer to find this on my ride yestrday, up side is that it forced me to take a few roads I hadn't before


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Is this bridge still out?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Nevermind. I rode out there today. The bridge is open.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> Nevermind. I rode out there today. The bridge is open.


I spoke with someone at the gym that went out there Saturday. Surprised. I thought it would be months. Looking forward to a good ride out that way again.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Yup the bridge is back up! Love that ride...so gorgeous right now!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

J9L said:


> Yup the bridge is back up! Love that ride...so gorgeous right now!


Assume you are back on the bike after the last thread. Good for you. And yes that is a great ride.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes! Thank you! I was so nervous and hesitant at first....had to get trust back i guess and by the end of the 20 mile ride today i felt great...back in the game!


----------



## Tobey69 (Oct 12, 2012)

Stay safe.


----------

